# Wilderness Primitive Camping Suggestions



## ps6000 (Jul 1, 2004)

Looking to go camping soon. Im not a big fan of the organized campsite so i want to just go hiking and find a nice spot. I used to just find a spot and go to sleep with no cares of anything, wether its in a park or in someone's backyard. Now i am a little older and maybe a little wiser. I would like to do this legally, i would like a campfire, i would like a body of water(doesnt have to be big) not so far away. If anyone has any suggestions i would appreciate. Or if anyone knows where i could start looking. 

Thanks


----------



## ps6000 (Jul 1, 2004)

*forgot to mention*

Distance isnt a problem I live in central ma, so i can reach anywhere in a few hours.


----------



## MtnMagic (Jul 11, 2004)

Start looking in the Pemi Wilderness. Branch out from there.


----------

